# ISPConfig 3 AutoInstaller for Latest Debian/Ubuntu



## clarity (Jul 23, 2013)

I built and maintain an installation script for ISPConfig 3. I have used the control panel for awhile now, and I got tired of having to install everything on my own. I do some theme development there as well so I need to get a system up and down quickly. 

The script can be found here:

https://github.com/dclardy64/ISPConfig-3-Debian-Installer



Debian Installation Instructions:

Run this command:


cd /tmp; wget --no-check-certificate -O ISPConfig3.tgz https://github.com/dclardy64/ISPConfig-3-Debian-Installer/tarball/master; tar zxvf ISPConfig3.tgz; cd *Installer*; bash debian_install.sh


Answer the onscreen prompts. The script stops so that you can see the appropriate answers.
Enjoy the completed installation.
 Ubuntu Installation Instructions:

Run this command:


```
cd /tmp; wget --no-check-certificate -O ISPConfig3.tgz https://github.com/dclardy64/ISPConfig-3-Debian-Installer/tarball/master; tar zxvf ISPConfig3.tgz; cd *Installer*; bash ubuntu_install.sh
```


Answer the onscreen prompts. The script stops so that you can see the appropriate answers.
Enjoy the completed installation


If you would like to give it a try, please do. It gets everything up and running for you, and I just added whiptail support in. It makes things pretty easy. If you want to make the control panel look nicer, you can use my theme for that.

It can be found here, https://github.com/dclardy64/ISPConfig_Clean-3.0.5.

Here are some screenshots of the improvements.


----------



## 365Networks (Jul 23, 2013)

Awesome! I wish I had this the other week when I did this install, it is quite annoying but the process is explained quite well.

Great job!


----------



## Jeffrey (Jul 23, 2013)

I wish I found this script earlier!  I installed ISPConfig 3 on my server with an outdated script, but it did work fine. http://www.e-rave.nl/automatic-debian-system-installation-for-ispconfig-3


----------



## nixcom (Aug 10, 2013)

Nice work


----------



## SysCentral (Aug 10, 2013)

Thanks for the script. Great work


----------



## Hosting55 (Aug 14, 2013)

That is great, I'll try it very soon! Thank you!


----------



## BLWedge09 (Sep 6, 2013)

dclardy,

Just wanted to say thanks for the script.  I had gone through the process of following the Perfect Server guide getting things the way I liked them and this saved me a ton of time.  I did modify the script for my needs slightly as I prefer to stick with LTS releases (12.04 currently).  I changed the sources to pull from the Precise Pangolin (12.04) repos and also switched from the German to standard repos.  All went well.  Thanks for the great time saver!


----------



## clarity (Sep 6, 2013)

Glad that helped! I keep adding more and more stuff. The next project is automated theme installation. The first one will be my theme of course.


----------



## AnthonySmith (Sep 7, 2013)

Very nice work, mind if I turn this in to a WHMCS Knowledge base article?


----------



## clarity (Sep 7, 2013)

AnthonySmith said:


> Very nice work, mind if I turn this in to a WHMCS Knowledge base article?


You can do whatever you would like.


----------



## Riccardo_G (Oct 18, 2013)

Great!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wlanboy (Nov 2, 2013)

Thank you for this script.

Manual installation of ISPConfig 3 is quite time consuming.


----------



## matt[scrdspd] (Nov 2, 2013)

Nice job. I am going to be trying this out soon.


----------



## Pete M. (Nov 16, 2013)

I haven't plaid with ISPConfig since 2011, right after 3.0 came out. Is it handling Nginx configurations better now than it used to?


----------



## clarity (Nov 16, 2013)

Yes. It is fully compatible with NginX as the only web server.


----------



## Pete M. (Nov 16, 2013)

dclardy said:


> Yes. It is fully compatible with NginX as the only web server.


That sounds good, because a while back ISPConfig 3 used to generate kind of weird Nginx config files. Can you use php-fpm now with ISPConfig 3?


----------



## clarity (Nov 18, 2013)

Yes.


----------



## Kyn_DH (Nov 18, 2013)

its sound really nice project, next for another like centos etc maybe....


----------



## budi1413 (Nov 18, 2013)

I might try with DO instance with the credit that laying around.


----------



## mitsuhashi (Nov 18, 2013)

Wow, I needed to find this a couple months ago. Too late.


----------



## Mislav (Jan 30, 2014)

Thank you for the script, I've tested it and it works perfectly.

However, I had problems with implementing your theme. Theme installation instructions did help, however I only get new login screen, once I login, there are no changes. Do you know what is the problem? I've followed your instructions from:



> https://github.com/dclardy64/ISPConfig_Clean-3.0.5/blob/master/README.md (I've downloaded zip archive and manually tried this)


- I've even tried automatic instructions from https://github.com/dclardy64/ISPConfig-3-Debian-Installer



> ```
> cd /tmp; wget --no-check-certificate -O ISPConfig3.tgz https://github.com/dclardy64/ISPConfig-3-Debian-Installer/tarball/master; tar zxvf ISPConfig3.tgz; cd *Installer*; bash theme_install.sh
> ```


----------



## clarity (Jan 30, 2014)

If you can see my theme, the installation worked correctly. You just need to set it to theme for the user. It should be under tools->interface. Select ispc-clean and you should be good to go.


----------



## Mislav (Jan 30, 2014)

Yeah, it's working now (after changing in Tools -> Interface -> ispc-clean).

Thank you (I would suggest that you update this in Installation process/set note - probably others had same situation).


----------



## clarity (Jan 30, 2014)

I have added it to the README.


----------



## Mislav (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi again!

Theme installation:
 



> cd /tmp; wget --no-check-certificate -O ISPConfig3.tgz https://github.com/dclardy64/ISPConfig-3-Debian-Installer/tarball/master; tar zxvf ISPConfig3.tgz; cd *Installer*; bash theme_install.sh


will fail if you don't have "unzip" installed on the server, hence you need to install it through "apt-get install unzip" or what ever distro you're using.

Thank you for the understanding!


----------



## ricardo777 (Mar 11, 2014)

Hello,

I've tried the debian installer but the command:


bash debian_install.sh
 Cannot be found but 


bash install.sh
works.


----------



## clarity (Mar 11, 2014)

I changed the script up a whole lot in the past few weeks. The new instructions are on the GitHub Page. I can't go back and update these here.


----------



## ricardo777 (Mar 11, 2014)

Ah so, sorry did not checked the github page.

Thank you.


----------



## joop (Mar 19, 2014)

is this Nginx only or apache too,so you can use what you need


----------



## clarity (Mar 19, 2014)

This allows you to install whatever one you want.


----------



## lucy (Mar 20, 2014)

thanks for script


----------



## Vinayak (Apr 8, 2014)

Tested this script, worked fine.

But

apt-get update

apt-get upgrade

apt-get dist-upgrade

Breaks ISPConfig.


----------



## ricardo777 (Apr 8, 2014)

What dist? It works fine for me.


----------



## clarity (Apr 8, 2014)

If you are updating from Squeeze to Wheezy, you will have some issues. This is only for Wheezy!


----------



## suraj4u (Apr 16, 2014)

The one i looking for ..thanks


----------



## JRJr (May 11, 2014)

I guess something you have done to the script in the last few days has stopped it working.  I have tried now to install it on 5 different distros and it always fails for one reason or another.  The only thing I do is apt-get update and apt-get clean before installing, and both on Digital Ocean and Linode it fails.

I realise you aren't able to help me from this little feedback, but if I tried it again is anyone out there willing to help me?


----------



## clarity (May 11, 2014)

What distros you using?


----------



## JRJr (May 12, 2014)

I tried Debian 6.0 x64 and CentOS 5.8 x64 on Digital Ocean plus Ubuntu 12.94 x64 LTS, 14.04 x64 LTS and CentOS 6.5 x64 on Linode. About the only thing I didn't try was CentOS 6.5 x64 on Digital Ocean.  

My preference would be Ubuntu 14.04 on Linode but the furthest its got is to crap out {technical term} when installing the mySQL database with an error that says it can't use "yes" as a password.

To be honest.  I have the feeling this thing is a bit of an ungainly giant.  When the OS image takes two minutes to install and the control panel takes 15 and then (technical term again} I begin to wonder why I am doing this to myself.


----------



## clarity (May 12, 2014)

This installer only supports the latest Debian and Ubuntu versions. There are some issues right now with the Ubuntu portion that I am working on. If you run this on Debian 7 Wheezy, you should have no issues.


----------



## JRJr (May 12, 2014)

DifferentOpinionsNotWanted said:


> This installer only supports the latest Debian and Ubuntu versions. There are some issues right now with the Ubuntu portion that I am working on. If you run this on Debian 7 Wheezy, you should have no issues.


Great ~ thanks for the advice.  

I tried it again on DO with Wheezy and this time it installed for me.  Maybe it was something *I* was doing wrong ~ whatever ~ but now it installed.

I'd like to get it running on Ubuntu on Linode.  

Will you post in here when the Ubuntu 14.04 x64 LTS version is working to your satisfaction?


----------



## JRJr (May 12, 2014)

@ ~ I'm starting to like it so I want to try out your theme.  

As I am new to ISPConfig, I was wondering if you could help me by filling in the blank?

mysql -u root -p -h localhost [DATA-BASE-NAME] < /tmp/ispc-clean.sql

Many thanks.


----------



## clarity (May 12, 2014)

You can rerun the installer to install this.


If not, database name is dbispconfig.


----------



## JRJr (May 12, 2014)

Just for grins, instead of Wheezy, I tried a fresh install with Ubuntu 14.04 x64 LTS.  

Again I selected the Nginx server, but this time I got the following error while configuring phpmyadmin ~

 

An error occurred while installing the database:                          │

 

ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)


----------



## clarity (May 12, 2014)

There are issues with Ubuntu.


----------



## JRJr (May 12, 2014)

DifferentOpinionsNotWanted said:


> You can rerun the installer to install this.
> 
> 
> If not, database name is dbispconfig.


Thanks, that did the trick.


----------



## JRJr (May 13, 2014)

DifferentOpinionsNotWanted said:


> You can rerun the installer to install this.


Just out of curiosity, which installer are you referring to?

I didn't see one at https://github.com/dclardy64/ISPConfig_Clean-3.0.5


----------



## clarity (May 13, 2014)

The installer that you used to install ISPConfig3 with. It is all one package now.


----------



## JRJr (May 14, 2014)

Are you far away from resolving the issues with the Ubuntu 14.04 script?


----------



## clarity (May 14, 2014)

Most of them are taken care Of now. Give it a shot.


----------



## JRJr (May 15, 2014)

I'm shooting it now...


----------



## JRJr (May 15, 2014)

Bang!

By the way ~ which script did you mean?  

I used the Ubuntu script at the beginning of this thread and renamed the script.

I didn't have much time tonight but it seemed to install ~ for the most part, plus a lot of groaning about Apache not starting (because I chose Nginx) ~ and actually got through to the end.  

But then, when I tried to login in I got a 502 Bad Gateway error but after I manually started Nginx all was well again.  

The only thing I noticed so far is that your theme isn't installed.

When I used the Clean install setup the last time it installed OK but it didn't look quite the same as there wasn't anything accessible on the side panel.


----------



## Bstephe (Jun 3, 2014)

Omg I'm in love. Finally someone comes out with an actual decent script. Now ISPconfig just needs to start endorsing some of these scripts on their page and maybe even include in the distro.


<3 forever.


----------



## syncrohost (Jul 27, 2014)

Great work.  I'll have to test it out.  Thanks for sharing.  Do you by chance have one for CentOS?  If not, I'll created one and share it.


----------



## clarity (Jul 27, 2014)

I do not have a version for CentOS.


----------



## Kayaba Akihiko (Jul 27, 2014)

Sorry for grave digging, but is it updated to the latest version of ISPConfig3?


----------



## clarity (Jul 28, 2014)

It should be. I keep it as updated as I can.


----------



## perthservices (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi 

Thanks for the install script it work very well on Ubuntu 12.04

Just a couple of problems I can't seem to sort out:

1.  Squirrel Mail isn't working.  I tried http://mydomain/webmail as well as ../squirrelmail but I get a page not found error.

2.  ClamAV-clamscan av-scanner FAILED:  so all my mail gets **UNCHECKED** in the subject line!

Also having other issues with PHP5 permissions when executing scripts through crontab, but I'll sort those out, fingers crossed lol

If you can offer any sugestions I would appreciate it, otherwise I'll post my solutions if I can sort them out myself, so other ISPConfig users may benefit.

Thanks again,

John

PS.  My site running ISPConfig3 is at http://perthservices.net


----------



## julien (Aug 27, 2014)

I confirm it is broken on 14.04, it is messing with Apache when Installing with Nginx.


----------



## Yamiraan (Oct 17, 2014)

anybody can help me to install multiple php version with ispconfig, btw this is a great script i love it


----------



## agentmishra (Oct 18, 2014)

Yamiraan said:


> anybody can help me to install multiple php version with ispconfig, btw this is a great script i love it


http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-use-multiple-php-versions-php-fpm-and-fastcgi-with-ispconfig-3-ubuntu-12.10


----------



## xdigital (Jan 5, 2015)

Just run the script on my virtual server Ubuntu Server 14.04

I mainly use it as an email server. So far I have only tested email functions nothing else.

The scripts works perfectly

However I did have to make some changes:


First, I was unable to receive email, because the domain I added to ISPConfig is the main domain, so I got this 
warning: do not list domain mydomain.com in BOTH mydestination and virtual_mailbox_domains
So I removed mydomain.com from mydestination in /etc/postfix/main.cf
*mydestination = localhost, localhost.localdomain*
Restart postfix, email went to new inbox with no issue
Getting ClamAV error:
_amavis[5047]: (05047-06) (!)connect to /var/run/clamav/clamd.ctl failed_
For now I don't need to use ClamAV, I commented them out in /etc/postfix/main.cf
#content_filter and #receive_override_options

Enable squirrelmail by:
#sudo ln -s /etc/squirrelmail/apache.conf /etc/apache2/sites-available/squirrelmail.conf
#sudo a2ensite squirrelmail


----------



## agentmishra (May 4, 2015)

ok

i got one question

how to correct the problem of webmail redirection?

every time i try to put it in the address bar, it gives a 502 error


----------

